# Godzilla (1998)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

A good remake of a classic..


http://us.imdb.com/Title?0120685 - 

The radiation from French nuclear testing in Polynesia causes a change in plant and animal life. Dr. Niko Tatopoulos is called to duty from a project in Chernobyl, where he examined worm growth, to a site in Tahiti, where traces of an oversized lizard were found. Meanwhile, Godzilla is heading for Manhattan, where it arrives on a rainy day. Soon, the city is sealed by the military. With the help of "the worm guy" and other scientists, they try to get rid of the threat. But when Dr. Tatopoulos suggests the possibility of Godzilla being pregnant and capable of placing several eggs somewhere in the city, his theory is not accepted. In addition, he gets fired from the team later on. Being alone with his theory, Philippe Roche, a French "insurance representative", addresses him in order to help him to prove his theory.


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*hmmmm*

I haven't seen this film myself, but I've herd that the special FX are great.
~Ice~


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

I liked the effects. All around it was a pretty cheesy movie, but I sorta liked it :rain:


----------



## spider (Sep 11, 2001)

*Who liked that new Godzilla remake from a few years back?*

The one staring Mathiew Broderick(sp?)?  Not "Godzilla 2000", the movie before it.  To my surprise, most everyone I talk to hated it.  I, on the other hand, thought it was cool.  I think the key is not to think of it as an "official Godzilla movie", but rather as just some cool monster movie.

...what do you think?


----------



## rde (Nov 12, 2001)

I walked into the movie as a Godzilla fan, but one who was prepared to take this movie on its own merits. It didn't have any.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*hey*

this was an ok movie i guess.

are we talking about the one with matt broderick?


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

*did anyone else feel sorry for Godzilla?*

I felt really sorry for Godzilla when all her babie godzillas were killed...I mean she was just doing what any mother would have done. I didn't think she was actually doing anything wrong, she was just...too big and kept hitting things. Ok maybe the planets fish supply would have been wiped out but who needs fish anyway!  

But I just felt sorry for her and even cried a bit when she died all helpless like...
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 18, 2002)

I totally felt sorry for Godzilla - hardly an evil mastermind!  But then, I suppose a lot of people did get trod underfoot, so maybe it was for the best.  And those kiddies weren't exactly all cuddles, were they?


----------



## Legolas (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah well...they were only looking for something to eat..they shouldn'ta walked around in all that fish then should they?

And it was peoples fault she was there in the first place. I mean - they did explode a load of iguanas with an atomic bomb...whatayou expect fluffy lizards? 
:flash:


----------



## ray gower (Aug 1, 2002)

What a novel thought!

Can't say I did feel sorry for the creature, in this case. King Kong. Now there was a critter that always brought a tear to the eye!


----------



## darkjedi77 (Aug 25, 2002)

This was not Godzilla, unless it's coming from Toho, Inc, it's not the original Godzilla.  I don't agree with the fact that Godzilla could be taken down by a couple of Tomahawk missiles.  In Godzilla 1985 they dropped an H-bomb on him and it just knocked him out for awhile.  I was so dissapointed when I saw this film in the theatres.  Near the end of this fraud it turned into a mini Jurassic Park.  Also, Matthew broderick was in it, there's an attention getter for you, Ferris Beuler in NYC fighting a mutated iguana.  Long live the original Big G.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Feb 10, 2003)

I felt bad for Godzilla....mind you...I feel sorry for everything thats suposed to be the evil feind in the movie


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 11, 2004)

*One for Godzilla fanatics*

Due for release in the UK in April - a monster sized boxed set. 
Housing 30 discs, it contains all 27 Godzilla movies and a host of extras.

Going for a measely £500 methinks this is one for the diehards


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Who remembers Godzilla*

One of my fav shows. My fav monster was Anguirus (See pic below) best bud of Godzilla. The best battles were always either against King Ghidorah in it's different forms or Gigan, the most hardest battle Godzilla faced was Destroyah. 

What was you memories of this show and what was you fav monster?.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Who remembers Godzilla*

I actually never really saw godzilla. I did see some uratoraman (ultraman) when I was in Japan. It was funny.


----------



## yngvi (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Who remembers Godzilla*

I watched loads of the movies with my kids when they were little, they were a hoot!

Was King Ghidorah the flying one with three heads?


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Who remembers Godzilla*

As this seems more suited to General Media rather than the SFF Lounge, I am now placing it there....


----------

